#  > بخش تعمیرات تخصصی لوازم الکترونیک >  > تعمیرات تلویزیون های ( Cathode Ray Tube ( CRT >  > بخش ويژه ترانس هاي ولتاژ | FBT Information >  >  تستر هاي ولتاژ بسازيد | FBT Tester

## gadraj

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*2028*,*930*,*abady*,*abdolak*,*abed1365*,*adak*,*ali m.g*,*aliavr*,*alirezasat2005*,*amirmorady*,*amolpana*,*arya0098*,*aryamon*,*BAGHERI*43*,*bahramikhah*,*calami*,*d.rmardin*,*darya_3482*,*faramarzpor5*,*fkh52000*,*Freydoon.62*,*ghp1348*,*hadi_z100*,*HAMID NADERI*,*hamid2025*,*hamidy*,*hasan 2623*,*hzzza*,*iraj917*,*jam5*,*javad_291382*,*kamalsr1353*,*karim1380*,*khosrowG*,*M.REZA*,*m.zahabi*,*ma1369*,*Mahmoodi*,*mani6*,*masuodd55*,*mehdifull*,*mehdi_PEY*,*mehmood*,*mohamadg*,*mohammadtak*,*mohsen zmr*,*morshedzadeh*,*mr_kopol2002*,*parviz407*,*reza-r*,*reza2195*,*roshan_2000*,*sam_electronic*,*Service Manual*,*shabahang_drs*,*Siawashazadi*,*sohil62*,*soraty*,*sovietiran*,*str*,*tahaali9095*,*TECNIC 63*,*vali_yusefie*,*امیر سجاد*,*برهمنی*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*خدمه1*,*راستگار*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*غزال*,*قیصر*,*مجيد94*,*مجید97*,*محمد سا*,*محمد علی جعف*,*هانی 58*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## gadraj

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*0381924726*,*1212ali*,*1343.mtz*,*2028*,*8095*,*A@Y*,*Aaaaalirezaa*,*aah190765*,*abbasbehest*,*abbas_1m*,*abed1365*,*account100*,*actioncut*,*adak*,*aghdamlo*,*ahbadr*,*akharinboy*,*ali m.g*,*ali125qaz*,*ali1361611*,*Ali2038*,*ali6000*,*aliavr*,*alids*,*alifar22*,*AliGanji2024*,*Alirezatorfi*,*alitvkar*,*alivasigh*,*ali_repair*,*amin013*,*amin27127*,*amir hasani*,*amiralaee*,*amirmorady*,*AmirRashedi*,*Amir_389*,*amolpana*,*Araz22*,*arya0098*,*aryamon*,*asgharmir*,*ashkantk*,*badamchi*,*BAGHERI*43*,*bahramikhah*,*behnam9434*,*behrozy*,*chamoosh*,*csp*,*cybernova*,*d.rmardin*,*dedater*,*delta0*,*ebi en*,*Ebrahim Iran*,*elec.shya*,*Electero pc*,*em81*,*enterpc*,*esmaeil4*,*faramarzpor5*,*farzad.*,*fatim*,*fkh52000*,*Freydoon.62*,*frh*,*gader*,*gasemi.m100*,*ghaem1395*,*ghalamrokhal*,*ghp1348*,*gogzadeh12*,*govasolkan*,*hadi_z100*,*haiasa*,*hamed.snjd*,*hamed6264*,*Hamedtvt*,*HAMID NADERI*,*hamidy*,*hamid_bassani*,*hamid_nadery*,*hasan 2623*,*hatef1347*,*hihadi*,*hnnnnn*,*hojatka*,*Hoomanhidaji*,*hosein45*,*HoseinCisco*,*hrsa74*,*h_jal*,*iliya_nazari*,*iraj.52*,*iraj917*,*izeh*,*jam5*,*jamejam*,*janahtamir*,*javad35*,*javad_156*,*javad_291382*,*Kahlani*,*kamalsr1353*,*karbakhsh*,*karim1380*,*karim1454260*,*kasra.m*,*kazem-sia*,*kesa514*,*kh2*,*khalafzahedi*,*khazan1*,*khebreh*,*khosrowG*,*kiliian*,*kohanmehrdad*,*lenovokurd*,*M.REZA*,*m.zahabi*,*m4rd*,*ma1369*,*Mahdi neda*,*mahdi1338*,*mahdiebi*,*mahmood1648*,*majidm4030*,*majidpourgha*,*majid_j*,*makhtum*,*malib23*,*mansoor1362*,*masuodd55*,*mdfeiza*,*meh vafaei*,*mehdi-shop*,*mehdifull*,*mehmood*,*mehrdad4746*,*mhdydhqan*,*mis city*,*mjpc*,*mohamad41*,*mohamadg*,*Mohammad.mt*,*mohammad24*,*mohammadjjq*,*Mohammadr44*,*mohammadtak*,*mohandes.*,*mohasalman*,*mohsen zmr*,*morshedzadeh*,*mossa2*,*mp2009*,*Mr320*,*mzm*,*nassab*,*NICHICON*,*noamoz1*,*OMID.N.F*,*omidcctv*,*Omidghodrat*,*Parselectron*,*Parslar*,*parviz407*,*Poorhosyni64*,*pouyesh142*,*rabinhood35*,*rafieiaryan*,*reza-fajr*,*Reza2190*,*reza2195*,*REZAHW*,*rezasiadate*,*rezay2020*,*reza_dorsa_1*,*robin1*,*rohy*,*ropshop*,*roshan_2000*,*Rosta*,*roya608*,*sa48*,*sadegh88*,*sadeghi1979*,*sam_electronic*,*sardarshams*,*saroveh*,*Service Manual*,*shahrambayat*,*sharokni*,*Siawashazadi*,*sibnet*,*sina28*,*siroos.khani*,*siyami*,*Soheil.avar*,*sohil62*,*soraty*,*soroushsoren*,*sovietiran*,*tahaali9095*,*tanin arian*,*Tarkaan*,*TECNIC 63*,*tion*,*toghra110*,*user_persian*,*war111*,*Young Star*,*yousef55*,*yousefi*,*yrad*,*احمد 1337*,*اللکتور*,*امیر سجاد*,*امیرتیبا*,*امین محمدی*,*برهمنی*,*جلادت*,*جمی افی*,*ح.یاسین*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*خدمه1*,*خرمالی*,*رسول21*,*رضااصغری*,*سای را*,*سروش ز*,*شبستری داود*,*صابری*,*عباس مهدی*,*قیصر*,*م نبی زاده*,*مجيد94*,*مجید97*,*محمد رضا 124*,*محمد علی جعف*,*محمدزاده ک*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*مراسم*,*مسعود من*,*مهدي1355*,*مهرانو*,*مهندس حمید*,*نیما جان*,*هادی صوت*,*هانی 58*

----------


## Service Manual

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*2028*,*Aaaaalirezaa*,*abady*,*abbas_1m*,*abdolak*,*adak*,*ahbadr*,*ali1361611*,*AliGanji2024*,*alirezasat2005*,*AMD*,*amen*,*amin013*,*aminreno*,*amir hasani*,*amirmorady*,*amolpana*,*aramis*,*Araz22*,*aryamon*,*BAGHERI*43*,*bahramikhah*,*d.rmardin*,*dj0123*,*Electero pc*,*fkh52000*,*frh*,*gadraj*,*gasemi.m100*,*ghalamrokhal*,*ghp1348*,*gogzadeh12*,*golelaleh*,*hadi_z100*,*haiasa*,*hamed6264*,*Hamedtvt*,*HAMID NADERI*,*hasan 2623*,*hihadi*,*hzzza*,*jamejam*,*javad_291382*,*jb1354*,*kamalsr1353*,*karim1380*,*kesa514*,*kh2*,*khebreh*,*khosrowG*,*lenovokurd*,*M.REZA*,*m.zahabi*,*ma1369*,*Mahdi neda*,*mahdiebi*,*mahmod31*,*majidm4030*,*malib23*,*mbym*,*meh vafaei*,*mehdi20961*,*mehmood*,*mohamadg*,*mohammad24*,*mohammadtak*,*mohasalman*,*mp2009*,*NICHICON*,*noamoz1*,*Omidghodrat*,*omidj*,*Parselectron*,*parviz407*,*REZA164690*,*Reza2190*,*reza2195*,*reza_dorsa_1*,*rostamikola*,*sadegh88*,*salarzarein*,*saraghaz*,*sardarshams*,*saroveh*,*sarutobi*,*sfbnp*,*shahrambayat*,*sina28*,*Soheil.avar*,*soraty*,*sovietiran*,*ssasann*,*tahaali9095*,*TECNIC 63*,*war111*,*Young Star*,*yrad*,*zizu.zmr*,*اللکتور*,*امیر سجاد*,*امیرتیبا*,*امین محمدی*,*جمی افی*,*ح.یاسین*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*خرمالی*,*صابری*,*غزال*,*غفور*,*قیصر*,*مجيد94*,*مجید89*,*مجید97*,*محمد علی جعف*,*محمدزاده ک*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*نیما جان*,*هادی صوت*,*کـیهان*

----------


## mohammadtak

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ahbadr*,*ajan*,*d.rmardin*,*ma1369*,*mehmood*,*mehran76gh*,*Reza2190*,*ح.یاسین*,*غزال*

----------


## nilz70

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ahbadr*,*d.rmardin*,*mehmood*,*ح.یاسین*

----------


## Ebrahim Iran

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ahbadr*,*d.rmardin*,*mehmood*,*ح.یاسین*,*مجید89*

----------


## robin1

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ahbadr*,*ali_repair*,*d.rmardin*,*karim1380*,*MOHSEN&A*,*Parsa2309*,*Reza2190*,*salar9998*,*ح.یاسین*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*هادی صوت*

----------


## MOHSEN&A

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

